# طلب هام جدا ومهم



## k643637 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين ولاخوة الاعضاء مساعدتي برنامج يساعدني على التحكم بماكنة حقن ابلاستك عن طريق الكمبيوتر استطيع التحكم بواسطةplc لاكن المطلوب التحكم بواسطة الحاسبة 
حيث يتم تزويدي بل البرنامج و القطع الملحق التي تربط مع الكمبيوتر بواسطة مخرج الطابعة 
احتاج بالبرنامج المواد التالية
1 تايمر 
2عداد كاونتر 
3اتحكم بالامبير
4 التحكم بالفولت
5 اشارة الدخل دجتال
6 اشرة الخرج 24 فولتdc اتحكم بها بفالف
واي استفسار انا جاهز
منتظر ردكم :87::87::87::87:


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تستخدم برنامج lab view
وهو يعمل مثل plcولكنه باستخدام الحاسب


----------



## k643637 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للرد لاكن لو سمحت اريد الشرح عليه وكيفية الية عمل البرنامج ورابط التحميل


----------



## k643637 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للرد لاكن لو سمحت اريد الشرح عليه وكيفية الية عمل البرنامج ورابط التحميل


----------



## k643637 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للرد اخ سيف المجاهد واطلب من كافة المشرفين المشاركة وشكرا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

والله يابشمهندس انا لم اشتغل عليه انا كل شغلي plc
ولكن ان شاء الله يومين كدا اخلص اللى ورايا وابحث في هذا البرنامج


----------



## k643637 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بشمهندس سيف شكرا للرد بس في طلب خاص بلنسبة للplc ارجو افادتي كونك مختص في plc معرفة الاحرف التي تعرف عن طريقا شاشة plc انة هذا تايمر اوعداد لزيادة العد مثلا بحيث استطيع التحكم بلplc بال الوقت العداد عن طريق الشاشة انا استخدم plc نوع lg وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## سيف مجاهد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن توضيح السؤال


----------



## k643637 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس سيف المجاهد اخي سيف لدية شاشة بلازمة نوعxgt lg ولدية plcنوع lg في البرنامج الذي عملته في plc يوجد تايمر timer اريد اتحكم بوقت التايمر من خلال الشاشة يعني لو ارد زيادة الوقت ادخل على الشاشة وادخل الوقت الذي انا احدده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بدون الشاشة لااستطيع التحكم بلوقت الا عن طريق الكمبيوتر ........2 اريد اظهار مستواى الماء في الشاشة كيف اعمل هذا.......شكرا منتظر الرد


----------



## k643637 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

منتظر الرد


----------



## k643637 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

منتظرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الرد


----------



## k643637 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الظاهر لا حيات لمن تنادي شكرا لان وضعت ثقتي بكم


----------

